# Time for Tigers again!



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey OGF, haven't been around much but thought I would share some Tiger Muskie pictures from the last trip I went on in Southern New Mexico. 
We really got into numbers this trip and landed 14 fish between 3 of us in 2 days fishing. We caught alot of the 2009 fish that were stocked besides 2 that went 36 1/2 caught by my buddy. Fish came on Luckcrafts, Big xraps and some swim baits. 
Here's some pics!
The Lake









Thought these fish had neat markings.

















Here's the big one from the trip.....








Hit his luckycraft about 4 feet from the bank!









The release.....

Thanks for checking out this post and hopefully i'll have some more Muskie pics to share in the future. Tight lines and good luck this year!
FFBG


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for sharing! Wish Ohio still stocked Tigers and Northerns!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree Tom, love the way them Tigers look.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Very cool! Hope you get into some more later in the year. Great markings on those fish!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice fish, nice scenery. Looks like heaven!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Great pictures, looks like it was cold out there though.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys! Yeah it was pretty cold the morning we got there, setting up tents in the snow wasn't fun. The snow melted off pretty fast but we had to deal with strong winds the first day. That's what ya get when you camp at 7,700 feet.
FFBG


----------

